# Massey 4707



## Glenn1971 (4 mo ago)

Looking for wix or Napa filters for cab and air. Anyone found cross ref to agco numbers


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning Glenn, welcome to the forum.

What Agco filters are you wanting to cross refence to??


----------

